# How much space do I need for a heat press?



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

When choosing a press, examine your workspace first. For a clamshell model or draw press, you’ll need at least 2 feet of counter space. If you’re considering a swing-away model, you’ll require at least 3 feet. 

It’s a good idea to have room next to the press where you can lay out the garment and also place finished garments. Remember to take the weight of the press into consideration, especially if you plan to move it around often. 

If you are short on counter space or simply want to be able to move your heat press around, there are several options. You can purchase a stand for your heat press that has locking casters. Position it in a production-friendly place or move it around based on specific job situations. 

There also are carts specifically designed for heat press equipment that allow you to avoid using valuable counter space and make the press mobile as well. 

Ben Robinson, general manager, Hotronix, Carmichael, Pa.


----------

